
Paid to Live on a Deserted Island for 1.5 Years and Do Nothing but Kill Seals - exolymph
https://dormin.org/2020/07/10/how-much-would-you-need-to-be-paid-to-live-on-a-deserted-island-for-1-5-years-and-do-nothing-but-kill-seals/
======
caymanjim
I'm surprised at the author's surprise. It's utterly inconceivable to them
that anyone would voluntarily strand themselves on an island.

This isn't a great island to hang out on, and I have no desire to club
thousands of seals to death, but I'd happily spend a year alone on an island
that had sufficient natural resources to sustain myself, with a reasonable
supply of tools and other basic provisions. So long as there was fresh water,
arable land, and game to hunt or fish, I'd sign up. I'd just rather do
forestry or something than kill seals.

~~~
eesmith
See Tom Neale's "An Island to Oneself: The Story of Six Years on a Desert
Island".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Neale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Neale)
. 1 hour loan from
[https://archive.org/details/islandtooneselft00neal](https://archive.org/details/islandtooneselft00neal)
.

